# My 2 Year Old Has Just Been Diagnosed With Type 1 :(



## Samantha Dunn (May 2, 2018)

Hey, 
Currently laying next to my 2 year old little girl in Hospital, she was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes this morning,  We have been through what feels like three weeks from hell, symptoms came on what seemed like overnight and she slowly deteriorated over that time, I took her to the doctors twice but got no answers other than maybe a viral of some sort, even after I aired my concerns about diabetes, so this morning I decided I couldn’t stand to see her like this anymore and took her to AnE, not even 20 minutes later I’m told the news that I was dreading and the next thing I know she is having drips put in, and strapped up to machines, told her sugar levels are through the roof and so are her Ketones  
I’m sorry for just spouting that out like that but I felt I needed a listening ear , I feel quite overwhelmed and scared as a mum, at what this all means and what I have to remember and not remember, I’m glad to have the answer in a bitter sweet way, that I will hopefully get to see my little girl a happy one after all this has settled down and see her well again, but I also feel like our world has been turned upside down. 
Sam x


----------



## Lanny (May 2, 2018)

That's ok @Samantha Dunn! You've been, stressed, worried & been through a major shock!

I'm not type 1 but, lots of people on these forums are! I'm sure other Type 1's can & will respond to your post that are more knowledgable than me!

There IS a lot to get your head around but, it doesn't have to be all at once!

Take comfort in the fact that you have some answers now & your daughter is getting the care she needs! You did the right thing in trusting your instincts & taking your daughter to A&E! Things will get better!

Lanny


----------



## Samantha Dunn (May 3, 2018)

Lanny said:


> That's ok @Samantha Dunn! You've been, stressed, worried & been through a major shock!
> 
> I'm not type 1 but, lots of people on these forums are! I'm sure other Type 1's can & will respond to your post that are more knowledgable than me!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much @Lanny , your reply was much appreciated  x


----------



## Jeandp (May 3, 2018)

Hi @Samantha Dunn and welcome to the forum. Well done on taking your daughter to A&E and well done on finding this forum so quickly. You will find help, support and answers here.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 3, 2018)

Samantha Dunn said:


> I’m sorry for just spouting that out like tha


None of that. This forum is for doing that.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 3, 2018)

You’re in the right place I’m a newly diagnosed type 2 and as an adult it’s a shock and can be very scary. Don’t know how I would cope if it was one of my children. But what I can say is the people on this forum have been amazing with support and advice. Never be sorry ask questions if you’re not sure there’s always someone here to help.


----------



## KindaScared (May 3, 2018)

Oh poor you all 

you WILL be fine! she will be fine! not a nice thing at all but you will cope, lots to learn but kids have an amazing ability to cope with things and with such an awesome mum, she will do well

my daughter was diagnosed with hyperinsulinism (sp?) at 2, they gave her a bottle of lucozade and she went comatose, but kids just cope, they are so resilliant

Ask lots of questions or just come here to vent

all the best


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2018)

Samantha Dunn said:


> Hey,
> Currently laying next to my 2 year old little girl in Hospital, she was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes this morning,  We have been through what feels like three weeks from hell, symptoms came on what seemed like overnight and she slowly deteriorated over that time, I took her to the doctors twice but got no answers other than maybe a viral of some sort, even after I aired my concerns about diabetes, so this morning I decided I couldn’t stand to see her like this anymore and took her to AnE, not even 20 minutes later I’m told the news that I was dreading and the next thing I know she is having drips put in, and strapped up to machines, told her sugar levels are through the roof and so are her Ketones
> I’m sorry for just spouting that out like that but I felt I needed a listening ear , I feel quite overwhelmed and scared as a mum, at what this all means and what I have to remember and not remember, I’m glad to have the answer in a bitter sweet way, that I will hopefully get to see my little girl a happy one after all this has settled down and see her well again, but I also feel like our world has been turned upside down.
> Sam x


Hi Sam, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your little one's diagnosis, and particularly to hear about the delays in getting her diagnosis - GPs really do need to be made more aware of the possibilities 

How is she doing now, and what insulin are you using? Ho.w is she reacting to the injections and fingerpricks? There is a very steep learning curve with Type 1 diabetes, and it is particularly difficult when it isn't you being diagnosed but your very young child. The good news is that it will get better. There will always be challenges, but as you gain knowledge and experience you will learn how to meet them 

Do have a read of Adrienne's essential guide for parents of newly-diagnosed children, which hopefully you will find helpful and reassuring for yourself 

I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas, which is the best book available covering all aspects of living with Type 1, whatever your age. You will find lots of useful information, and also it will help you understand things and know what questions to ask when dealing with her healthcare team. It isn't cheap, but I'd recommend getting the latest edition, as things are moving forward all the time in the field of diabetes, with new knowledge and treatments emerging all the time 

If you are on Facebook, there is an excellent resource called 'Parents of children with type 1 diabetes in the uk' which has many members who once found themselves in the same position that you now find yourselves.

Please let us know if you have any questions or concerns and we will be very happy to help you  It is a serious condition, but it can be managed well with the right knowledge and support, and you should know that it should not stop your daughter achieving anything she puts her mind to in life - there are Type 1s at the very top of their field in sport, business, politics (Theresa May is Type 1!), so nothing has to stand in her way 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## SB2015 (May 3, 2018)

Hi Sam

Welcome to the forum and sorry to hear of your dighter’s diagnosis, and the delays that you experienced.  Well done on taking her to A&E. As others have said there is a lot to learn but the Diabetes team will take you through this step by step and it really does get easier.  It just becomes part of the new ‘normal’ life. 

The book that Northerner recommended is excellent with very clear explanations.  A bit expensive but worth getting the latest edition as it is regularly updated with the latest developments in management of the condition.

The hospital team will help your daughter to gradually bring her glucose levels back in range.  You will be given a lot of information and do ask any questions that you have.  We are here to help and the is a wealth of help and support from people that understand.


----------



## Zillah (May 3, 2018)

Welcome Sam- big hug first of all. My Godson was diagnosed very late- like your daughter - and ended up in hospital because of lack of diagnosis and he was 3. He is now 7 and has taken on the whole D thing in his stride, it doesn't stop him from doing anything that any 'normal' child would do- he goes camping with the cubs and takes part in all activities offered- and he is a cheeky bugger too 
Take time to get your head round it and listen to all advice- you will learn what to ignore and what to take on board- everyone is different in their needs. Most of all don't think that your little girls life is somehow restricted from being normal- she can still do everything she wants to- with help form her lovely mum and family.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 3, 2018)

Welcome to the forum,  I am sorry that you find yourself here due to your baby's diagnosis.  Sending you and your daughter hugs as I cannot imagine how you are feeling at the moment, but well done for being persistent and taking her to A&E.  I know it does not seem like it now, but you will get through this.  I can see that some type 1 members have already replied and hopefully so will some of the parents to give you advice and support.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome 
I'm very sorry to hear about your daughters diagnosis, it's such a big shock (((hugs))) to you both x
Thank goodness you took her to A&E, it was also how I was diagnosed, after feeling very ill, however I was aged 46, so very different to being just 2.
It's a steep learning curve, but you will get there plus you will have lots of professionals involved to help you, and members on here.
There is a section for parents on here so perhaps take a look through the threads, also there are various meet ups and events for parents and children.
I wish you both well and please ask any questions, or have a good rant, we're here to support each other through all this entails x


----------



## Maz2 (May 3, 2018)

Welcome to the Forum. So sorry about your little one.  I was chatting to a lady at my Tai Chi class who was diagnosed Type I when she was a little girl. She is well into her 60s now.  You will have lots of help on this Forum. I am sorry I cannot be of much use as I don't know about Type I.  At present I am back pre-diabetic after getting back to normal following being pre-diabetic a couple of yrs. back.


----------



## Flower (May 3, 2018)

Hello and welcome Sam

I'm sorry to hear about your little one's diagnosis but pleased you've found us as there is a wealth of experience and support on here.It is overwhelming at first but things do start to fall into place. I hope things are settling for your little girl and she is feeling a lot better with some insulin on board.

There is a Kidsac from the JDRF which has Rufus the bear with T1 and T1 information packs. The link is here https://jdrf.org.uk/information-sup...eaflets/kidsac-pack-children-type-1-diabetes/

It is a very steep learning curve with no time to adapt but the technology for managing blood sugar keeps improving rapidly with new innovations coming along.

I wish you all well.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your daughter’s diagnosis @Samantha Dunn, and really sorry that your GP didn’t do a simple finger stick check as a precaution. I think many GPS see so few T1s in their career that it isn’t often easy to spot. 

Great that you have found the forum, and you’ve had excellent resources suggested already. 

There are literally centuries of diabetes experience here so feel free to ask any questions or just to rant and rage - we all understand what it’s like here.


----------



## HOBIE (May 4, 2018)

Samantha Dunn said:


> Hey,
> Currently laying next to my 2 year old little girl in Hospital, she was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes this morning,  We have been through what feels like three weeks from hell, symptoms came on what seemed like overnight and she slowly deteriorated over that time, I took her to the doctors twice but got no answers other than maybe a viral of some sort, even after I aired my concerns about diabetes, so this morning I decided I couldn’t stand to see her like this anymore and took her to AnE, not even 20 minutes later I’m told the news that I was dreading and the next thing I know she is having drips put in, and strapped up to machines, told her sugar levels are through the roof and so are her Ketones
> I’m sorry for just spouting that out like that but I felt I needed a listening ear , I feel quite overwhelmed and scared as a mum, at what this all means and what I have to remember and not remember, I’m glad to have the answer in a bitter sweet way, that I will hopefully get to see my little girl a happy one after all this has settled down and see her well again, but I also feel like our world has been turned upside down.
> Sam x


Really good luck Samantha. Our thoughts are with you x


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2018)

Hi Sam

I hope that things are beginning to settle for your daughter.
If you have time we would love to hear how she is getting on.
Any questions that you have we are here to help.


----------



## Samantha Dunn (May 5, 2018)

Thank you all so so much for all of your lovely messages ❤️ They are a great comfort to me and so appreciated xx 

We are now home I am so grateful to be home don’t get me wrong  but it feels like I’ve come home straight into an oncoming train .. 
Willow recovered amazingly and has been so brave and strong, since being home her sugars have been up and down, mainly in the hyper bracket, which I’ve been told is quite normal for the early days, but obviously this scares me so much as I fear we will end up back in hospital, that I’m doing it all wrong.  I will be honest but this is breaking me I cant stop crying, I feel like someone has ripped my heart out and stamped all over it, I’m really struggling with the injections, she is beginning to really cry and struggle when it comes to me doing it, especially with the bedtime Lantis one and I break down every time when I try my hardest to be strong - I then panic as i know I’ve got to do it but trying to keep her still and calm is impossible at the moment . I ended up scratching her a little on this mornings insulin where she was fighting staying still and it broke my heart
I can’t eat, as I feel I’m constantly on the clock watch until the next time I have to inject her, work out foods etc. - and I almost dread her wanting a snack because I have to do it again, please tell me this is normal and I’m not just weak, please tell me this gets easier? 
My partner goes back to work Tuesday and I honestly don’t know how I’m going to manage giving her insulin, as he helps keep her still .
I’m sorry this is such a negative post ❤️


----------



## stephknits (May 5, 2018)

Hey Samantha, it is totally normal to feel as you do.  It is a huge learning curve, your daughter is very young so she can't understand why this is all happening.  It is a scary time.
I think the lantus can sting for some people, so this might be part of the problem.  You can change the background insulin if you continue to have difficulties.  I think I would try having the pen dialled up ready and watching something on tele / iPad etc with her and popping it in while distracted. As you both get more used to it, it should become less of an event. 
Perhaps you could in time think about an insulin pump. 
This is absolutely the right place to air your concerns and we are all here to support you.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2018)

Samantha Dunn said:


> Thank you all so so much for all of your lovely messages ❤️ They are a great comfort to me and so appreciated xx
> 
> We are now home I am so grateful to be home don’t get me wrong  but it feels like I’ve come home straight into an oncoming train ..
> Willow recovered amazingly and has been so brave and strong, since being home her sugars have been up and down, mainly in the hyper bracket, which I’ve been told is quite normal for the early days, but obviously this scares me so much as I fear we will end up back in hospital, that I’m doing it all wrong.  I will be honest but this is breaking me I cant stop crying, I feel like someone has ripped my heart out and stamped all over it, I’m really struggling with the injections, she is beginning to really cry and struggle when it comes to me doing it, especially with the bedtime Lantis one and I break down every time when I try my hardest to be strong - I then panic as i know I’ve got to do it but trying to keep her still and calm is impossible at the moment . I ended up scratching her a little on this mornings insulin where she was fighting staying still and it broke my heart
> ...


This is totally normal, Samantha, and yes it does get easier in time. As @stephknits says, lantus can sting a little for some people. You could try rubbing an ice cube over the injection site for a few seconds, as this should numb the area a little. Where are you injecting her? Remember you can inject in the buttocks, and this may be easier if you haven't already tried it. Her levels will begin to settle before too long as her insulin doses more closely match her carb intake - better for her to be on the high side for a while as this is fine-tuned. I'd also suggest looking for some low-carb snacks that she might like as you won't need to inject for them. 

Keep asking questions and we will try our best to help and reassure you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2018)

Please don't worry about your negative post. We all feel for you & know how hard it must be. On a better note I have been T1 since the age of 3. When a football team did good in a competition, World Cup.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 5, 2018)

I’m 


Samantha Dunn said:


> Thank you all so so much for all of your lovely messages ❤️ They are a great comfort to me and so appreciated xx
> 
> We are now home I am so grateful to be home don’t get me wrong  but it feels like I’ve come home straight into an oncoming train ..
> Willow recovered amazingly and has been so brave and strong, since being home her sugars have been up and down, mainly in the hyper bracket, which I’ve been told is quite normal for the early days, but obviously this scares me so much as I fear we will end up back in hospital, that I’m doing it all wrong.  I will be honest but this is breaking me I cant stop crying, I feel like someone has ripped my heart out and stamped all over it, I’m really struggling with the injections, she is beginning to really cry and struggle when it comes to me doing it, especially with the bedtime Lantis one and I break down every time when I try my hardest to be strong - I then panic as i know I’ve got to do it but trying to keep her still and calm is impossible at the moment . I ended up scratching her a little on this mornings insulin where she was fighting staying still and it broke my heart
> ...


no such thing as a negative post on here. It’s scary especially after you get home after having all the medical staff to help and looking after you. I felt alone and lost and that was me not me having to look after my child going through this. But in the last week from the forum and the amazing people on here.I’m slowly getting there still loads to learn and get my head round.its not easy and you will have ups and downs. I’m on lantus at night when I first got home I was keeping my pen in the fridge until I learned I could keep the one I’m using at room temperature for 28 days. Cold it stung it’s a lot more tolerable at room temperature. Really hope things start to improve for you and your little girl soon.


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2018)

Please keep asking Sam. Your head will be spinning.


----------



## SB2015 (May 6, 2018)

Lots of people on here in the same boat, and we all need a rant now and then.
Just keep in touch.


----------



## Jeandp (May 7, 2018)

Hi @Samantha Dunn How is it going? I know next to nothing about Type1 so I can't be much help there, but I really do sympathise with you. This whole thing must be so daunting at first, but it WILL get better. Try to enjoy this amazing bank holiday weather and have a nice day.
Thinking of you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Samantha Dunn (May 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

Since I last posted my little girl has been put on the pump, it’s been 6 days since we went “live” so to speak and it’s been a rollercoaster of emotions. 
I feel bad for saying this, as Willow is the one that has Type 1, but I just feel exhausted  .. since the pump went live I’ve had to be up in the night 4 or more times,(as they are trying to adjust the basal to limit highs and lows) -  some of them I’ve had to wake willow up as she has been having a hypo and getting a toddler back to sleep after eating a jellytot or two is not an easy task  .. I just feel so drained, I’m struggling to get housework done, fit in time to go and see my mum who suffers with anxiety/panic attacks and doesn’t come out of her bungalow - she relies on me to visit  am I normal to be finding it so time consuming? And like the day revolves around it? 
I’m sorry if others don’t agree but I’m starting to get really  at people that say “better that she has it now than years done the line” It would be better if she didn’t have it all, is what I want to reply .. maybe I just feel that way because it’s all a bit “raw”. 

Sorry for the rant 

Sam x


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 22, 2018)

Samantha Dunn said:


> I’m sorry if others don’t agree but I’m starting to get really  at people that say “better that she has it now than years done the line”


Even at 54 years of age, I wonder at the f*** dumb people out there.


Samantha Dunn said:


> since the pump went live I’ve had to be up in the night 4 or more times,(as they are trying to adjust the basal to limit highs and lows) - some of them I’ve had to wake willow up as she has been having a hypo and getting a toddler back to sleep after eating a jellytot or two is not an easy task


Disdurbed sleep will make it hard for you to cope, practically and emotionally.  Both of you.
Don't say sorry, it's what we're here for.


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2018)

Sam, sorry to hear that you are finding things are so tough right now  It will get better once the pump is fine-tuned. Forget about the housework and use what time you get to try and take a break. It's a very intense period at the start, especially with a pump, but you are doing the absolute best you can for your little one,and that is what matters right now.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 22, 2018)

Totally agree with Northerner, sod the housework, concentrate on yourself and your daughter. Have you got a partner who can share the load? 
You're still very early days into diagnosis and, from what I've read on here, pumps are hard work to start with and the fine tuning etc. Take one day at a time and remind yourself it will get better.
Ignore twatish comments, you can't argue with stupid!
Take care and all the best x


----------



## Jeandp (May 22, 2018)

It would be better if she didn't have it at all, but she has, and she is lucky she has you at this difficult time. It will be hard until you both adjust to having diabetes in your lives. Housework can wait till you have time for it.

Your mum will understand if you don't visit quite as much as previously, just till you get the right balance in your life. My dad often used to say "I can't do everything" (my mum was very needy) and nor can you. Just do what you have to do until you can do a little more. It will get easier x


----------



## Zillah (May 23, 2018)

Hi Sam.....housework will be there in a months time so ignore it........I am in awe of how you are coping with Willow I know from experience that having a child with an illness is devastating- you have a mixture of guilt (is there something I could have done to prevent it)/anger (why my child)/frustration (why can't I wave a magic wand and make it better/make it happen to me)/Anguish (having to do things that make them cry to make them better) Just focus on the fact that you WILL make things better for her and she WILL have a normal life and future....but most importantly she'll know she has a mum who loves her


----------

